

Why Numero Group is opting out of iCloud - stringbot
http://numerogroup.wordpress.com/2011/06/07/opting-out/

======
tobylane
They are an archival record label,
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Numero_Group#Discography>

They aren't typical of indie labels, I wonder what normal indie (as in
producing indie music) labels think of this, plan to do, and can do (One of
them is already on board, Apple Records).

